
Help me pick an ethically-manufactured laptop. - jamesbritt
http://ask.metafilter.com/206810/Help-me-pick-an-ethicallymanufactured-laptop
======
cleverjake
a noble idea, but extremely unlikely. The coltan in capacitors alone would
disqualify almost all devices.

Here is a handy list to make the lesser-of-many-evils choice though

[http://www.ethicalconsumer.org/buyersguides/computing/laptop...](http://www.ethicalconsumer.org/buyersguides/computing/laptopsandnetbooks.aspx)

------
geekam
A similar question on Quora has not been answered either.
[http://www.quora.com/Where-can-I-find-information-about-
the-...](http://www.quora.com/Where-can-I-find-information-about-the-ethics-
of-computer-makers)

I have also been wondering if any such thing exists?

------
jamesbritt
From the metafilter comments, and what's been posted here so far, I think the
best option is to try to make do with what one has, getting it fixed/upgraded
as needed and possible.

